# when to begin leash work with a pup?



## Gina Mezin (Mar 8, 2016)

Hi, my breeder says she introduces pups to a leash before they leave. I'm thinking she just thinks its good to have them used to having one. Do any of you differentiate between types of leash work at different ages? Michael Ellis has a preliminary video I saw that says something like 4.5-6 months for leash training because it is the pups first introduction to pressure. I plan to follow this and learn more about it. Pressure, pup moving to release pressure, then mark it. 

I've been warned on WDF about starting a pup too early on a leash, please let me know the ages you start, or what signals readiness (I'm probably too inexperienced to see it).

I'm just wanting opinions and thinking there may be leash intro and there may be "leash work". Not doubting my breeder as she has accomplished a ton in the training world IMO.

Thanks!

Gina


----------



## Amber Emerson (Jun 30, 2015)

Good question! I'm wondering what people will say as well . With mine I just now started leash work but started the heel with luring as soon aegis got him. I use a head halter personally think its easier, I suppose there not really learning much while in it but they could be, I would guess after spending so long close to you it becomes habbit/muscle memory?? Its also much easier to give light corrections with he pays a bit more attention to me with that rather than a collar. I also would like to do bikejoring or something like that with him and I heard its realy hard teaching pull after they learn not to..just thinking out loud sorry if this post is to long lol


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

The vast majority of my training is off lead but I start them out getting used to a leash as soon as I get them. I just let them drag it around for the most part. 

Never without close supervision of course. They could get it hung up or just chew it up.

Using a harness will make most dogs pull naturally. if given the chance.

It shouldn't affect leash work simply because the pressure is on different points of the body.


----------



## Gina Mezin (Mar 8, 2016)

Amber, thanks for joining in on the discussion. I'm sure we will both learn something. Bob, sounds like leash exposure can be used just like other environmental exposure. Thanks. Waiting on more specifics.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Gina, I'm with Bob as far as a response. The alternative to a leash is carrying them around I presume? I'd rather have them on the ground where the belong. If I need to block them from something, or something from them I'll handle it. My situational awareness is good enough that I am pretty effective in this capacity.

Drag lines when working with pups are great especially because you do need a way to keep them from running off (it happens). Also I don't mind an eager pup at the end of a line early on. There's time for OB to enter the picture when you want it to. 

This I know, on a lot of levels the pup, as a individual, will determine much of what you end up doing early on. You may find that you have a pup who has a high degree of interaction with the handler and isn't interested in being at the end of a leash early on in which case the fact that the pup has one on is a non issue. Or you may find that the pup struggles and pulls and perhaps even seems stressed by the experience. 

I see my role, the role of any handler, to exercise reasonable care, protect, and serve as an observer to either amplify what I want, and lessen or entirely extinguish other behaviors that are unacceptable.


----------



## Gina Mezin (Mar 8, 2016)

Makes sense Nicole. A drag line sounds right for many situations. Liked how you explained your role as a handler.


----------



## Amber Emerson (Jun 30, 2015)

Gina Mezin said:


> Makes sense Nicole. A drag line sounds right for many situations. Liked how you explained your role as a handler.


I used a drag line A TON and still do but not nearly as much. It helped my pup learn to stay in the vacinity instead of just walking off the property and helped with his recal! I loved it!!


----------



## Gina Mezin (Mar 8, 2016)

Thanks Amber. Glad it worked for you


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

Introducing pup to leash at 3:23

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CF42g-qDvbY&list=PL8uivWNc8_IRiSXFXuh-OcDdXcE64PHcQ&index=5

The results at 8 weeks

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SRocpaeW7lw

Have I got it right you're getting a pup from Kadi?


----------



## Gina Mezin (Mar 8, 2016)

Cool Matt. Thanks. I see how it was all luring. No pressure. Then on to a harness. Still no real pressure at 8 weeks, but pup understands to follow. With a very confident pup would you do anything differently? And about how long did the pup stay with a harness? Appreciate your video lessons. Yes, the pup will be one of Kadi's.


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

Not sure he left not long after the vid.

Re: your pup 
I am jealous


----------



## Gina Mezin (Mar 8, 2016)

I'm lucky to live so close to my first choice breeder. Glad you like her dogs


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

She does herding and bitework, awesomness


----------

